# Lawn Maintenance Company



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Anyone that works for or operates Lawn Maintenance Company that would be able to maintain entire subdivision, please drop me a line. Mowing right of ways, stormwater retention swales and ponds, and natural trails.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

i have many accounts in that area. i would love the oppertunity to earn your biz. bruce daily 850-777-0906 Executive Landscaping, Inc.


----------



## vicious circle (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello Keith,

I would welcome the opportunity to discuss how my services would suit your association's needs. Please feel free to contact me at your convenience.

Best, Rob<U>*Pure Air Lawn Service*</U></DIV><DIV style="WIDTH: 423px; HEIGHT: 38px">Environmentally Friendly Lawn Care - Biodiesel
*Helping the Earth... One Lawn ata Time.*</DIV>Robert Reid 850.485.3513
[email protected]
http://members.cox.net/saltywater/</DIV><DIV style="WIDTH: 334px; HEIGHT: 21px">_· Servicing the Pensacola Area · _</DIV>


----------

